# testing your own



## master dave (Nov 30, 2002)

heres one i posted on my own discussion board, lets hear your opinions!  do we as instructors exspecially us with master status test our own students when they happen to be a member of our own family? husband, wife, son or daughter. or do we have another master sit in on the testing board? will the other students really believe you to be fair and impartial testing your own family members?  will the family member really feel they deserved this promotion? my two sons christopher and sean will be testing for 3rd gup red belt december 14th. my grandson david for 8th gup. i know my answere but what do you think? test them yourself? or step down ? ok lets hear some interesting responses.    TANG SOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bdparsons (Nov 30, 2002)

let someone else test your family members.  Preferably by someone not associated with your school (maybe a visiting senior or master).  Make sure it's someone who you know will be impartial.  This should satisfy most nay-sayers and give your family members  the assurance they deserve any promotion they receive, or know it's nothing personal if they don't pass.

Respects,
Bill Parsons


----------



## arnisador (Nov 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bdparsons _
> 
> *let someone else test your family members.  Preferably by someone not associated with your school (maybe a visiting senior or master).  Make sure it's someone who you know will be impartial.  This should satisfy most nay-sayers and give your family members  the assurance they deserve any promotion they receive, or know it's nothing personal if they don't pass.*



Agreed. The biggest concern is that it'd be a blow to your family member's confidence--thinking they got through only because of who they are.

I teach my son--I simply don't give him belts. When he's ready for black belt I'll send him to my instructor.


----------



## Galvatron (Dec 1, 2002)

My dad tested me a couple of times when I was coming up through the colored belt ranks, and the testings he put me through were much more in depth than the other ones I did in front of the Grandmaster.


----------



## Shinzu (Dec 1, 2002)

as a father i would like to be involved with the testing procedure, but i would not be the only judge doing so.  

i would not focus myself as a main judge, but i would be there for support.  the same i would do for any of my other students.

then again, if i trained my son from the beginning, perhaps i would like to examine him. if i was good enough to promote him fairly through his colored belt ranks, what would make this rank testing be any different for the both of us?


----------

